# NetworkManager, wpa_supplicant und Netplug: Wie?

## Silenzium

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade so meine lieben Probleme mit dem NetworkManager (0.6.0) und wpa_supplicant (0.5.1). Netplug (1.2.9-r2) könnte auch noch Schuld sein.

Der NM zickt gerade herum, wie nichts Gutes. wpa_supplicant läuft ohne große Probleme, aber ich wollte halt etwas mehr Komfort haben und nicht immer wieder als root /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start (mein WLAN) in die Konsole tippen wenn ich mal fix WLAN brauche und so eine GUI dafür ist auch ganz nett.

Der Networkmanager ist auch installiert (inkl. Tray Icon), macht aber leider nicht das, was er soll. Wenn ich das normale LAN hochfahre funktioniert es erstmal, bis der NM auf die Idee kommt, dass es verbunden ist und nichts geht mehr. Außerdem braucht er zum Aktivieren fast eine Minute.

Zum WLAN verbindet er gar nicht erst, laut Systemlog versucht er es aber, es wird aber immer wieder durch sowas unterbrochen:

```

Mar 10 18:05:44 bla netplugd[7717]: No interface name

Mar 10 18:05:44 bla netplugd[7717]: Callback failed

Mar 10 18:05:44 bla netplugd[7717]: eth1: ignoring event

```

Verfügbare Funknetzwerke findet er immerhin.

Laut dieser Mailingliste könnte es auch etwas mit mehreren wpa_supplicant Instanzen zu tun haben. Jedendfalls, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich eth1 (also die Parameter in /etc/conf.d/net) starten soll, schließlich sucht er sich ja über wpa_supplicant gleich das passende Netzwerk, soweit eins verfügbar ist und der NM ist erstmal außen vor. Mein Rechner ist also mit dem WLAN verbunden, der NM bekommt davon aber irgendwie nichts mit.

Irgendwas verträgt sich auf meinem System leider nicht miteinander.

Hier mal ein paar Config-Dateien:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# WLAN-Config

#

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

# Timeout

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

# Use DHCP with WLAN

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

# LAN Config

#

# LAN-Config "WH"

#config_eth0=( "xxx netmask xxx broadcast xxx" )

#routes_eth0=( "default gw xxx" )

# LAN-Config "Dynamic"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="-t 60"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

network={

# Netzwerke

}

```

P.S.: Ich habe gerade eine halbe Stunde an dem Posting geschrieben und dann schluckt der dämlich Browser alles bzw. der NM sagt ich hätte Netz und will schreiben, dabei hatte ich gar keines und alles war weg. Hätte an die Decke gehen können. Das hier ist etwas kürzer, habe gerade keinen Nerv mehr.

----------

## Silenzium

Um mal selbst zu zitieren...

 *Silenzium wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das normale LAN hochfahre funktioniert es erstmal, bis der NM auf die Idee kommt, dass es verbunden ist und nichts geht mehr.

 

Der NetworkManager bekommt eine falsche IP, wieso ist mir aber schleierhaft.

Ich gehe über einen Router mit DHCP ins Netz und normalerweise ist dafür net-misc/dhcp zuständig. Der NM hat aber net-misc/dhcpcd mit installiert, vielleicht könnte es daran liegen, dass es irgendwelche Konflikte gibt. Wenn ich das Netz mit /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start starte, bekomme ich meine gewollte 192.168.x.x IP, mit dem NM eine IP wie 169.254.x.x, habe ich bei der Konfiguration etwas übersehen? Kann ich den NM davon überzeugen, dass er dhcp nimmt? Wieso bekommt er überhaupt eine total andere?

----------

## Silenzium

Hmm, hat keiner mal damit herumexperimentiert?

----------

## SvenFischer

gleiches Probelm hier: Die Ip vom DHCP-Router ist völlig different von dem, was eigentlich erlaubt ist.

Wenn ich aber nicht mittels des init Scripts den Atheros(madwifi) starte, dann klappt es richtig!

z.B. dhcpd ath0

Also ich hätte das auch gerne mal richtig gelöst, früher ging das ja auch, aber seit es noch das wifi0 (Ausgabe von ifconfig -a) gibt, wird es nicht so leicht. Ein Tipp soll noch sein, das baselayout auf den aktuellesten Stand zu bringen. Das x86-aktuellste reicht aber scheinbar dazu nicht aus...

Wenn Du einen Schritt näher bist, teil mir bitte die Lösung(en) mit.

----------

